#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  >  2015年狼之樂園夏日闖關活動 結果公佈

## 雪麒

*
2015年狼之樂園夏日闖關活動
結果公佈
*

美好時光稍縱即逝，隨著夏日的離去，是次『狼之樂園夏日闖關活動』也圓滿結束了。

請再次回顧參與活動時所作出的誓詞：
*優勝與否尚在其次，參與活動時的快樂才是我真正追求的。*
那麼，結果公佈了！

*兩關投票結果一覽*


據此，結果為：

*一等獎
伊默兒/野魂*

*二等獎
紅峽青燦，上弦月／下弦月*

（基於第二名得票相同，根據各種比賽之慣例，二等獎並列而取消三等獎）

*新秀獎提名一覽*
（是次活動投票結束後，向所有版主發送了提名邀請。
在一天提名期內，現任13位版主有11位提交了提名。）


據此，結果為：

*新秀獎
艾萊維亞拉*
恭喜以上活動參與者，也感謝你們的精彩作品！同時，其他參與者亦不乏優秀作品，也希望其他參與者再接再厲，創作出更精彩的文章。

活動獎勵將在接下來一周左右的時間內發放，請以上四位獲獎者向我私訊通信地址、收件人姓名及手機門號，將以郵政形式寄送獎品。若有特殊原因而無法領取者，可私訊商議以其他方便獲得的等值獎勵（約新台幣300元內）代替之。

最後，衷心感謝諸位活動參與者、各位評委、版主及白牙君的支持、配合與辛勤付出。

對於是次活動有什麼感想或建議，也請回覆留言吧～

----------


## 狼王白牙

大家撰寫的內容都很精彩，有些甚至留下了想像空間，結局讓讀者自行想像。

這次的活動感謝雪麒的特別支援主辦。

如果這次的活動有漫畫獎的話，那麼得主只有一位，雖然沒有達到文學創作的要求，
就是第二關的銀星。使用漫畫來表達一切。

我比較不重視小細節，但比較注重的是是否根據題目的描述，以狼的觀點來描述。
意即，出現太多次＂人類生活中的用品及詞句＂的會造成扣分的效果，例如狼不可能知道甚麼是＂礦物＂、＂新聞＂、＂公司＂
但如果使用狼的觀點，諸如＂狼的族群模式＂、＂狼所不知道的東西，例如即使是＂目光投來＂、＂咬斷某種柔軟的東西＂
就有加分的效果。

因此漫畫獎的*銀星*之外，創意獎的*夜鬃狼*，以上兩位除了有達到以狼的視角去觀看事物，
並出現了帶有伏筆及想像空間的結局。這兩個獎項是我自行想像存在的， :jcdragon-xp: 
無法實際頒發（發給實體禮物的是雪麒君）

那麼還請參與的各位日後創作順利，持續進步。

----------

